# Preparing 2500HD



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

I have an '06 2500HD duramax that I'm starting to get ready to put a plow on. I would like to put either a Western 8' or Boss 8' and it will be used privately for a few driveways and a small parking lot. As for the front end I'm trying to decide between Timbrens and raising the bars, the firestone/bilstein air shocks or the cognito kit w/ bilstein extended shocks. I was leaning towards the air shocks as the best compromise with limited funds. Do the airshocks actually level the truck at all or I assume just with the plow on and are they longer like the bilstein 5100s or if you raise the truck do they still need the extension brackets?

Here's the truck for now, basically stock except cb, tow mirrors w/ led lights, prorack (not in pic) maybe I will update this as I get it ready..


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Crank the bars and you'll be good. If you were going with a bigger plow i would add them but your not so carry on. Dont forget your ballast too.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

They all do different things. Cranking the bars doesn't change the spring rate, just raises your height. So when you lift the blade, the truck drops the same amount. You're just starting at a higher point.

Timbrens actually take weight off your t-bars, reducing how much the truck drops when you lift the plow. They don't change the plow off ride height, at least not when installed properly.

The air shocks sort of do both, but are not recommended by some. The shock mounts are not really designed for that kind of stress.

An eight foot blade isn't very wide for that truck with the longer wheelbase. The rear tires will be running over your tracks on curves. Go 8-6 or bigger.


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

2COR517;1290630 said:


> They all do different things. Cranking the bars doesn't change the spring rate, just raises your height. So when you lift the blade, the truck drops the same amount. You're just starting at a higher point.
> 
> Timbrens actually take weight off your t-bars, reducing how much the truck drops when you lift the plow. They don't change the plow off ride height, at least not when installed properly.
> 
> ...


The timbrens take the weight off the bars but the way I see it kind of applies it to the frame if it was squatting that hard thus the frame cracking issue? This was just my theory but maybe I'm wrong.. I was thinking with the air that it then aborbed the weight but I can see your opinion on then the shock mounts taking on the weight instead..

As far as the blade, since I will be doing smaller jobs I thought the 7'6 was too small for size of the truck but anything bigger than 8' was getting too big and then compounding the front weight issue.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

How is the suspension supposed to absorb the weight / shock load when it is being directly applied to the lower control arms or even the rear axle? Its like riding a skateboard or skiing with you knees locked in place. Now i can understand air bags but a solid chunk of rubber?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

quicknova;1290654 said:


> The timbrens take the weight off the bars but the way I see it kind of applies it to the frame if it was squatting that hard thus the frame cracking issue? This was just my theory but maybe I'm wrong.. I was thinking with the air that it then aborbed the weight but I can see your opinion on then the shock mounts taking on the weight instead..
> 
> As far as the blade, since I will be doing smaller jobs I thought the 7'6 was too small for size of the truck but anything bigger than 8' was getting too big and then compounding the front weight issue.


The frame carries ALL the weight, no matter what method you use to transfer it. As for the frame cracking issue with these trucks, has nothing to do with the bars, timbrens, or shocks. Simply caused by the frame arching due to the weight carried up front.



vegaman04;1290685 said:


> How is the suspension supposed to absorb the weight / shock load when it is being directly applied to the lower control arms or even the rear axle? Its like riding a skateboard or skiing with you knees locked in place. Now i can understand air bags but a solid chunk of rubber?


The rubber timbren compresses as the weight hits it. Don't forget the tremendous leverage the weight has over the timbren, it's at least 10 to 1.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

It sounds like you won't be doing a lot of plowing.

I have 2, 2007 and 1, 2009. They all have Timbrens, torsion bars turned up 4 turns and all my plows are much bigger then you're thinking of. Plus I put the gussets in. I believe most frame cracking is due to hitting things while plowing.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Step 1 Buy RMA snow rated tires . Do not use all weather , M&S tires . 
Step 2 Any of the other stuff you want to do .


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

After searching since last winter I finally came across a good deal on a used Western 8' Ultra Mount that was on an '05 duramax so direct swap which was nice. So far I just turned up the torsion bars but I think I'm gonna go with the airbag setup for the front. I want to do a minor restore on the plow, repaint & stickers etc.

Also, anyone store their plow outside? At least for summer/fall I would like to leave it outside. I have a limited amount of room and was thinking of just putting it on top of 2 pallets in the grass. How quickly do these rust though and any tips on delaying it?


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

quicknova;1290627 said:


> I have an '06 2500HD duramax that I'm starting to get ready to put a plow on. I would like to put either a Western 8' or Boss 8' and it will be used privately for a few driveways and a small parking lot. As for the front end I'm trying to decide between Timbrens and raising the bars, the firestone/bilstein air shocks or the cognito kit w/ bilstein extended shocks. I was leaning towards the air shocks as the best compromise with limited funds. Do the airshocks actually level the truck at all or I assume just with the plow on and are they longer like the bilstein 5100s or if you raise the truck do they still need the extension brackets?
> 
> Here's the truck for now, basically stock except cb, tow mirrors w/ led lights, prorack (not in pic) maybe I will update this as I get it ready..


i have the exact same truck as you. my good friend runs 2 2500 duramaxs with boss VXT with wings. ( yeah its a ton of plow) he runs the whole cognito/ airbag set up with no issues. this past spring we did the same overhaul to my truck. this will be my first year plowing with it. my buddy has had 3 years on his front ends and they plow for no less then 12 hours a snow fall. knock on wood, they have had no issues to this point. as for you leveling question, that cognito kit is sort of a leveling kit as well as the airbags. you can determine the ride height based on how much air goes in. hopefully this helps or maybe you already made a decision and this is all for not. great looking truck thought. i love the color.


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

cdahl, did you install the Firestone Level-Rite shocks with the Cognito Leveling kit and spacers or the Cognito Leveling kit with the Fox shocks?


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

Deckscapes, i have the spacers


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*firestone/bilstein air shocks*

I installed firestone/bilstein air shocks on my 08 Duramax, love them and I do believe they
reduce the front end stresses with the use of air. I watch my air settings when I hit bumps and I see the needle bounce so I know it is providing some extra cushion.....


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

A few updated pics, 1st one from the October storm in the NE, first and only time I got to use the Western plow I picked up, it's now January and hasn't snowed since in eastern Pa 

2nd pic I had a set of H2 wheels sitting around for awhile so finally came across a good deal to have them blasted and powdercoated and put 285/70/17 BFGs on.. I also added the Firestone air shocks.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

where did you get the tow mirrors??


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

chevy$men;1404799 said:


> where did you get the tow mirrors??


I got the mirrors from amazon.com There's an aftermarket company that makes them with the signal on the outside as shown on mine. The only thing is the factory gm wiring only allows them to be a turn signal. I wired mine to be clearance lights and turn signals, read this thread on how to use them as clearance lights also: http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/sho...d.php?t=376184


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

A set of cab lights would look good Thumbs Up


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

chevyzrule810;1405115 said:


> A set of cab lights would look good Thumbs Up


Yea I know, mine came without them. It's been on the to-do list since I got the truck!


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

quicknova;1405043 said:


> read this thread on how to use them as clearance lights also: http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/sho...d.php?t=376184


That link doesn't work.


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

vegaman04;1405257 said:


> That link doesn't work.


Let's try this:

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=376184&page=2


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

StratfordPusher;1382732 said:


> I installed firestone/bilstein air shocks on my 08 Duramax, love them and I do believe they
> reduce the front end stresses with the use of air. I watch my air settings when I hit bumps and I see the needle bounce so I know it is providing some extra cushion.....


I have the Firestone Billstein shocks on the front of my 09 Duramax for 3 years now and love them.I run a Fisher 8.5 X-treme v thats over 950 lbs and can put the plow on and have the truck sit higher after adding 95 psi to them.I still have counter wieght equal to the plow behind the rear wheeles even though it looks like you could do without.Some say the shock towers are not strong enough to hold the constant wieght air shocks add but I have gussets added to the shock towers (that GM use to add to snow plow prep trucks) by my plow installer and I inspect after every event.If I ever have one.


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

New pic from saturdays storm, still need a roof light but it's getting there!


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Cant find those mirrors on amazon or see link on diesel place....got a link? 

I find those with it in the miror but not external like you have hacked for clearance light. 

Thanks,.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

see them on the ebay link now.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice Chev.


----------

